# Termite question



## brizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

I bought my 44 year old home last year.
I did not get termite inspection.
I got termite inspection after I bought because i found signs were termites use to be and found puddy inserts on concrete front porch. Also got letters from terminex renew service for previous owner. Didn't tell me anything about.

After termite inspection. No signs of active termites.
Pest control company wanted me to buy 2000 dollar treatment with annual 300 fee.
I said no for now. Biggest reason is if termites came back and I couldn't prove it wasn't new damage policy wouldn't cover.

I need to replace front porch and front door. Removing the concrete were puddy inserts are and be removed.
I have herd from co workers when you excavate in treated areas it will open the doorway for termites to come back.

Any thoughts.
Thank you


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm not a 100% sure I understand the question but when treated ground is disturbed it should be retreated.


----------



## brizzle (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks.
The only question is like you said. Im wanting to have a treated area re done with new concrete and front door.
Answer be to have retreated after work.
I added alot of unnecessary information.


----------



## kevingarlandmag (May 13, 2018)

brizzle said:


> Thanks.
> The only question is like you said. Im wanting to have a treated area re done with new concrete and front door.
> Answer be to have retreated after work.
> I added alot of unnecessary information.


What you are thinking is a good plan. I remember my pest control company did not grant me service since I didn't have proof that the pests (rats) came back in my attic.


----------

